# DIY TDS tester



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has done a DIY TDS (total disolved solids) tester? Thought I'd ask while I'm on the google.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Why bother when a TDS meter is like $20?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I did a brief google before and checked out the local hydroponic site online which had TDS pens around ~$120-250ish.  Got a link to that ~$20 TDS test meter?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

JL

BWI

I'm sure there are others around as well...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks.. I was checking out http://www.bustan.ca/submenu.asp?menuID=3&SID=23 ;;;

How accurate would you say those $20-50 TDS meters are?

Oh and back to the DIY TDS 

http://hackedgadgets.com/2008/01/21/diy-ec-tds-ppm-meter/

and

http://www.octiva.net/projects/ppm/

Get your geek on!


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking for an electorlyte solution for my ph probbe. very appreciate if you tell me where I can get it.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

*Danny*** said:


> Looking for an electorlyte solution for my ph probbe. very appreciate if you tell me where I can get it.


Efston Science on Dufferin across from Yorkdale. I bought stock solution 500ml of 4.0 and 7.0 buffer for $20 each.


----------

